# A&E Network orders "Bates Motel" series



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/07/02/ae-network-orders-bates-motel-to-series/140254/



> "We are proud to be partnering with Carlton Cuse and Kerry Ehrin on their thrilling reinvention of one of the most compelling characters in cinematic history," said DeBitetto and McKillop. "It's a provocative project from two of the best storytellers in the business and we're looking forward to getting started."


This could be a good new series to watch for. IMO


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

In the late 80s there was a pilot for a Bates Motel series starring the rather weird Bud Cort (from Harold and Maude fame.) It was disasterously bad, sort of a dry-docked Love Boat with a sick twist. Every so often it shows up on late night cable.

IMBD describes it this way:

_A mentally disturbed man, who roomed with the late Norman Bates at the state lunatic asylum, inherits the legendary Bates Motel after the death of Norman and tries to fix it up to make it a respectable business._


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Could be interesting, I only within the last few months finally watched Psycho for the first time. Fantastic movie, especially when compared to all the action of today's movies when it had really none, all just suspense and a LOT of time spent not even at the hotel. Not to mention the whole murder takes place so fast, I was expecting it to take more time.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Could be interesting, I only within the last few months finally watched Psycho for the first time. Fantastic movie, especially when compared to all the action of today's movies when it had really none, all just suspense and a LOT of time spent not even at the hotel. Not to mention the whole murder takes place so fast, I was expecting it to take more time.


Congratulations on seeing a great classic, may I ask what took you so long to finally watch it? 

I remember the first time I saw it back in the mid 70's as a kid, it scared the life out of me :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Galaxie6411" said:


> Could be interesting, I only within the last few months finally watched Psycho for the first time. Fantastic movie, especially when compared to all the action of today's movies when it had really none, all just suspense and a LOT of time spent not even at the hotel. Not to mention the whole murder takes place so fast, I was expecting it to take more time.


And it was the original version, not the Anne Heche remake right? 

I'm a big Hitchcock fan, would recommend his others though I'm not as into his later films like Frenzy or Family Plot and The Birds.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes the original, I am only in my early 30's so I don't think it is that bad to just see it now. It was actually about 1am on a Saturday and I was going to bed and saw it was on, decided to record it and go to sleep but it had my attention from the beginning and I watched the whole thing. Oddly I think Martin Balsam's character was the best.

I saw The Birds in high school and didn't really care for it, probably turned me off of Hitchcock prematurely. I saw Rear Window over 10 years ago and loved it, First movie of his I watched after all that I think was North by Northwest a few years back and I started watching his TV series and movies more as they are shown on the premium channels. I really enjoy the A. H. Presents series, one of the channels has been showing them all recently.

IF it makes you feel better I saw Stalag 17 (Thanks AMC) in my early teens and have loved it ever since and saw Citizen Kane probably 3 years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. I think instead of showing The Wizard of Oz (which is a great film) and It's a Wonderful Life (don't care for) year after year on network TV they should be showing more variety of these other classics. Of course I grew up with 2-3 channels until I got to college and then on my own so maybe it doesn't matter now that most everyone has cable or satellite. I am probably some of the last generation to still not have readily available movie channels my whole life, probably why I am "behind" on these movies.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm 35 and think I was about 15 when I saw it the first time, but I'm not normal.

Vertigo, Lady Vanishes, Strangers on a Train, Man Who Knew Too Much (Jimmy Stewart version), Rope and Shadow of a Doubt are the other favorites of mine that should be checked out. I also like black comedy, so would add The Trouble with Harry.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Yes the original, I am only in my early 30's so I don't think it is that bad to just see it now. It was actually about 1am on a Saturday and I was going to bed and saw it was on, decided to record it and go to sleep but it had my attention from the beginning and I watched the whole thing. Oddly I think Martin Balsam's character was the best.
> 
> I saw The Birds in high school and didn't really care for it, probably turned me off of Hitchcock prematurely. I saw Rear Window over 10 years ago and loved it, First movie of his I watched after all that I think was North by Northwest a few years back and I started watching his TV series and movies more as they are shown on the premium channels. I really enjoy the A. H. Presents series, one of the channels has been showing them all recently.
> 
> IF it makes you feel better I saw Stalag 17 (Thanks AMC) in my early teens and have loved it ever since and saw Citizen Kane probably 3 years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. I think instead of showing The Wizard of Oz (which is a great film) and It's a Wonderful Life (don't care for) year after year on network TV they should be showing more variety of these other classics. Of course I grew up with 2-3 channels until I got to college and then on my own so maybe it doesn't matter now that most everyone has cable or satellite. I am probably some of the last generation to still not have readily available movie channels my whole life, probably why I am "behind" on these movies.


Stalag 17 is one of my favorite movies of all time besides Jaws


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I guess A&E is moving back into the scripted series area. good thing. I am not a big fan of reality shows----although I do need my Tanya Memme fix now and again.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/07/02/ae-network-orders-bates-motel-to-series/140254/
> 
> This could be a good new series to watch for. IMO


25 years ago A&E had stage plays and concerts which I liked. Now it's junk. .


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Far In Advance* failed to spot and put *Bates Motel* into my HR24-500 or HR34-700 _ToDo List_. Its more info in _Series Manager_ on both shows zero future programming.

You'll need to do it the old fashion way and manually do a _Series Manager_ entry.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know why, but somehow it seems odd to me that Norman Bates is played by Freddie Highmore. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory just doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/07/02/ae-network-orders-bates-motel-to-series/140254/
> 
> This could be a good new series to watch for. IMO


Watch them cancel it 5 weeks later.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Has better chances off the networks though. Personally, I think it will last longer than Hannibal.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Watched the first episode last night and though it was good enough to tune in again next week.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Loved it. Amazing first episode.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just watched it, what a fantastic show, very much a keeper


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Watch them cancel it 5 weeks later.


I don't think so this time Paul, this show is really good and did well in the ratings http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...w-bates-motel-dallas-being-human-more/173806/


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally watched it tonite, pretty good. Loved the bathroom scene with the Sheriff and the waving shower curtain. Also like how they started out and you didn't know what the time period was for the first 5 minutes or so. I am a little worried it is going to turn into a 90210 show with the high school angle. I'd say it is definitely mandatory to watch Psycho before you watch this, if nothing else for the familiar scenery.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Finally watched it tonite, pretty good. Loved the bathroom scene with the Sheriff and the waving shower curtain. Also like how they started out and you didn't know what the time period was for the first 5 minutes or so. I am a little worried it is going to turn into a 90210 show with the high school angle. I'd say it is definitely mandatory to watch Psycho before you watch this, if nothing else for the familiar scenery.


Should specify the original Alfred H version. For those that may balk, yes it's in black and white, on purpose. Deal with it 

A&E actually skipped right to ordering 10 episodes from the beginning.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I had very low expectations for this series but it's crazy good. "Crazy" good. Get it? Heh.

Seriously though, It's REALLY good. In fact, it's my favorite show on TV right now.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I had very low expectations for this series but it's crazy good. "Crazy" good. Get it? Heh.
> 
> Seriously though, It's REALLY good. In fact, it's my favorite show on TV right now.


It's good but IMHO not in the same league as shows like Justified (playing now), the Walking Dead (playing now), or Breaking Bad (on Hiatus). I need to give it more than two shows before I can even consider it as "keep worthy".


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Holydoc said:


> It's good but IMHO not in the same league as shows like Justified (playing now), the Walking Dead (playing now), or Breaking Bad (on Hiatus). I need to give it more than two shows before I can even consider it as "keep worthy".


To each his own. I don't watch Breaking Bad or Justified (though I regret the latter).

I've been a fan of The Walking Dead comic since day one (2003). IMHO, the TV show pales by comparison. Every offhand shot is a head shot? The zombies skulls are as soft as Nerf balls? Again, IMHO, TWD is not really a great show. The comic is better by an order of magnitude. :grin:


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Though I do enjoy superhero type movies such as Ironman, I have not read a comic book since I was a small boy. I will have to take your word on it that the Walking Dead comics are better than the TV Series.

But back on topic, I still need more than two episodes of Bates Motel to determine if it is worth setting up a series recording.

FYI... if you ever get a chance, you may want to try to rent Breaking Bad. I also thought it would not be worth it. I was SO WRONG. Just a heads-up. Nothing good ever happens on that show.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Holydoc said:


> Though I do enjoy superhero type movies such as Ironman, I have not read a comic book since I was a small boy. I will have to take your word on it that the Walking Dead comics are better than the TV Series.
> 
> But back on topic, I still need more than two episodes of Bates Motel to determine if it is worth setting up a series recording.
> 
> FYI... if you ever get a chance, you may want to try to rent Breaking Bad. I also thought it would not be worth it. I was SO WRONG. Just a heads-up. Nothing good ever happens on that show.


LOL. Yeah, I guessed that from the series title. :lol:

Hey, comics aren't just for kids ya know.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's ok. I'm impressed the net lets them get away with such kinky and incestuous content. I think I'll stick with it awhile.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> New York, NY- January 24, 2013 - A&E Network premieres season two of the critically acclaimed original drama series "_Bates Motel,_" starring *Vera Farmiga* in her Emmy-nominated role as Norma Bates and *Freddie Highmore* as Norman. The series premieres Monday, March 3 at 9 PM ET/PT.
> 
> In season two of "_Bates Motel_," executive producers *Carlton Cuse* ("_Lost_") and *Kerry Ehrin* ("_Friday Night Lights_") dig deeper into the twisted world of the Bates family. Picking up from last season, Norman (*Freddie Highmore*) is fixating on Miss Watson's death while Norma's mysterious past starts to haunt the family with the introduction of her brother. Meanwhile, Norman's brother Dylan, (*Max Thieriot*), gets more entrenched in the familial drug war that fuels White Pine Bay and finds himself right in the middle of the danger as Bradley (*Nicola Peltz*), who remains on the hunt to uncover her father's killer, is driven to precarious extremes. Sheriff Romero (*Nestor Carbonell*), is caught up on all fronts as everything in town escalates and Emma (*Olivia Cooke*) complicates her relationship with Norman as the duo explore new love interests, bringing new and old characters along for the ride.
> 
> . . . .


READ MORE


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> Congratulations on seeing a great classic, may I ask what took you so long to finally watch it?
> 
> I remember the first time I saw it back in the mid 70's as a kid, it scared the life out of me :lol:


I saw it in a drive-in by my house in 1969 with my parents.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> I saw it in a drive-in by my house in 1969 with my parents.


_Psycho_ does highlight what a drive-in movie should be like.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Vera and Freddie are just so awesome in this. They don't skimp on the creepiness factor of the incest either, they just stick it right out there. Has a terrific Twin Peaks vibe as well.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bumping this thread to mention that immediately following the season two finale on Monday, May 5th, 11PM ET/PT they will air a live 'Bates Motel: After Hours' special. Just a friendly reminder to set you DVR manually if interested as it won't be picked up from the main show Series Link.  They did air one of these specials after the season two premiere episode as well.

'Bates Motel: After Hours' Hosted by Dave Holmes to Air Following the Season Two Finale Monday, May 5 on A&E

A&E's "Bates Motel" Wraps Season 2 with Live "After Hours" Special Event



> A&E Network premieres the season finale of the hit original series "Bates Motel" on Monday, May 5th at 10pm ET/PT immediately followed by the finale edition of "Bates Motel: After Hours," at 11pm ET/PT hosted by Dave Holmes.
> ....
> 
> Fans get first-hand look into the explosive season finale during "Bates Motel: After Hours", a live half-hour special event on May 5th at 11pm ET/PT. Stars Vera Farmiga (Norma Bates), Freddie Highmore (Norman Bates), Max Thieriot (Dylan Massett), Nestor Carbonell (Alex Romero), Olivia Cooke (Emma Decody) and executive producer Carlton Cuse will answer fan questions, share behind-the-scenes analysis and give insight into season two and what may be to come in season three. "Bates Motel: After Hours" will be broadcast in front of a live studio audience in New York. ....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I added it to the TV reminders thread and calendar.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*A&E Network* Greenlights Two More Seasons of the Original Drama Series "_Bates Motel_"


----------

